# Clean a cold air intake?



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a cold air intake on my 2001 Jetta 1.8T and it seems to me restricting my air flow considerably, i know this because when I took it off and put a stock airbox on for the winter, my car seemed like it had 20 more horse. Im thinking its just clogged or the filter is dirty. Anybody know a good way to clean it or get more airflow ??


----------



## nastymk1 (Sep 29, 2008)

is it a reusable one like K&N? they say to only use water but i could never get them fully clean. Prolly isnt good to use but i also used parts washer solvent to clean mine and then just re oiled with K&N recharge kit, worked great.


----------



## MKVjettawlfsburg (Jan 20, 2011)

im not sure what kind it is really, it cam eon the car when i bought is and i cant find any markings on it to tell a brand. but the filter has a metal mesh around it. and i was told to try and use "simple green" but im not exactly sure how to clean it.


----------



## dasaxGLi (Oct 10, 2010)

I use the K&N brand cleaner and oil on my cone filter. Works great. I pack of each will last a long time


----------



## kyle48 (Sep 19, 2010)

jmo but simple green works great, just spray all over inside and out of the filter and let it sit for about 10-15 minutes, then rinse off with a garden hose. you can also use dish soap and water in a spray bottle, do the same way as simple green. i usually repeat this process 2-3 times. let it completely dry then respray with your choice filter oil, k&n is good, i also use klotz


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

Cold air intakes on a 1.8t is for the sound, they don't add power. Some people say the stock air box gives a better flow of air to the maf. On mk5 rabbits you have to put a air flow plate on the cold air intake so it goes by the maf right, or else you get a check engine light.


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

Turbo-D said:


> Cold air intakes on a 1.8t is for the sound, they don't add power.


 Wha??


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

I use to own a 03 gti, wish i still had it. But i put some good parts on it, giac chip, exhaust and a few other things, but i felt it ran better with my air box.


----------

